# Where do you all shoot?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Where does everyone shoot leagues, targets, what ever? I shoot at Salt Lake Archery cause the hours and I don't know if he still works there but a guy named Joe great bow machanic.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I usually just shoot in by back yard, but a guy I recently met has an indoor range, so I may take him up on some range time.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot at Lee Kay. Shooting at indoor ranges is expensive and boring. With a punch card, Lee Kay is half the price and I can also take the opportunity to squeeze off a few pistol rounds while I'm at it.

Then again, I'll travel just about anywhere to shoot Humphries' pop-ups, and that ain't cheap. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot at salt lake archery for leagues on wensday night and days I just want to shoot. For another league is at Utah Archery Center on firday night. Great guys and gals there. That Joe is still there.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot the winter league out at Deseret Peak, then the spring league here at work and the summer league out at Deseret. I shoot a fair amount at home in the back yard then also shoot at lunch here at work or after work. Sometimes I get to help engineering with a shooting test and I can shoot and get paid for it  .

Mark


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

MarkM said:


> I shoot the winter league out at Deseret Peak, then the spring league here at work and the summer league out at Deseret. I shoot a fair amount at home in the back yard then also shoot at lunch here at work or after work. Sometimes I get to help engineering with a shooting test and I can shoot and get paid for it  .
> 
> Mark


Are the leagues out at Deseret setup for kids(10 years old) to shoot?


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

There are several kids who come out to shoot including my 6 year old daughter. Some of the targets are kind of long for kids but they still seem to have fun. Kylee my daughter will usually shoot three or four targets with me then she is up on the bleachers with some of the other kids playing games and running around.

Mark


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks Mark. Sounds like a good time, hope to see you there.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

MarkM said:


> I shoot the winter league out at Deseret Peak, then the spring league here at work and the summer league out at Deseret. I shoot a fair amount at home in the back yard then also shoot at lunch here at work or after work. Sometimes I get to help engineering with a shooting test and I can shoot and get paid for it  .
> 
> Mark


where do you work???

i shoot in my backyard. i don't even know of a target range by brigham tremonton logan area. or anywhere in northern utah lol


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> MarkM said:
> 
> 
> > I shoot the winter league out at Deseret Peak, then the spring league here at work and the summer league out at Deseret. I shoot a fair amount at home in the back yard then also shoot at lunch here at work or after work. Sometimes I get to help engineering with a shooting test and I can shoot and get paid for it  .
> ...


There one up there called salt creek range it in the corrine are. It out side and you shoot back and furth across a canale. it a nice range it fun to.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> hunter_orange13 said:
> 
> 
> > MarkM said:
> ...


hey thx i'll have to check that out! i didn't thik there were any up here. shows what i know lol


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I shoot in the Friday night league at Utah Archery Center. 
I shoot in my backyard.
I belong to the Hill AFB Archery Club (Rod and Gun Club).


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I shoot out at Deseret Peak with my wife, son, and cousins...big family get-together.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I wish I could find there web site for you.I will try looking again.


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

What are the hours for the Deseret club?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot occasionally at UAC (shot the Wed night league there) but 12 bucks is kinda spendy so I'll probably just take up some stump shooting or something for a little bit, maybe go ventilate some carp (I'll PM you when I go Idiot) and then of course, I always have the range here at work if I want to shoot up some frozen 3D targets or the FITA side as well.(they sit outside).


----------



## wimpy (Apr 30, 2008)

hunter_orange13, besides the Salt Creek course the Brigham Bowmen have an outdoor range up by Mantua and are presently shooting indoors at the Pioneer Park Bowery in Brigham City (right next to the City pool). The range is open M,T,TH,S 6 pm to 9 pm and
Sat morn 9-12noon. Wed night is Kids night and Friday is a 3-D night. Drop in and check it out or e-mail at [email protected] for questions or additional info


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

hey thx wimpy, haha i knew nothing of these! i am going to find them out soon. i hope!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I shoot where ever there is opportunity. 

1. Datus because with a membership I can shoot anytime of the day or night. I can also shoot in good or bad weather. 

2. Then outside by my house

3. Any tournament in Utah. This is where you will develop your true big buck shooting skills. Shooting for practice is great but simulating shooting under pressure can only be learned by putting yourself in adrenaline pumping pressure situations.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I shoot at the new North Springs shooting range in carbon county they have 2 3-d courses and some bails for stationary shooting, plus I can also shoot my rifles and pistols all on one fee. They also have a old western town that you can go through with a pistol pretty dang fun place, $5 for the entry fee and $10 to shoot the 3-d targets.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Also have the Buckhorn Archery club every wednesday night from jan to april or may


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

cachearchers.net

Cache Archers shoot twice a week at the Hunters education Center

& Shoot 3D on Mondays @ the Equestrian Arena in Logan.

All summer we maintain a range up Logan Canyon with 60 3d targets.
One of the best ranges in the west.


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

That Card Canyon range is the the best I have ever shot.


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

1. I can get 20 yrds shooting crosswise in my basement
2. I shoot the 3d league with Split-Mountain Archers in vernal


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I went to the Deseret Peak shoot last Thursday for the first time and had a blast. Shooting the 3-D targets at all different ranges is a whole lot more fun and practical than shooting at a stationary target. I will be back.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Firstarrow said:


> cachearchers.net
> 
> Cache Archers shoot twice a week at the Hunters education Center
> 
> ...


whats the hours? whats the cost?


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

IZZYDOG what does it cost and what are the yardage they shoot at?


----------

